# glass blowing



## pwood (Jun 4, 2010)

what occupancy class would you assign to a small business that blows glass and uses a torch to heat and shape glass  art products? f-1 or f-2. any special ventilation requirements? this is a small one man shop.

   thanks in advance!


----------



## fatboy (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like it fits right into an F-2.........


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 4, 2010)

pwood,

How small is a ' small one man shop '?   Is the ' one man ' operation "mold blowing"  or

" free blowing" the glass?   Is it a small production type facility,  or a mass production

type?    A small operation might be classified as a Type "B" occupancy  [ Section 304.1

in the `06 IBC:  "Training & skill development not within a school or academic

program"  ].     If the ' one man '  operation is mass producing and selling the

products on site, then maybe an F-2 / M / B.

Requesting some more info from you...     The glass furnace would be ventilated per

manufact. requirements, if there are any available,  otherwise Section 301.3 in the

IFGC.          The rest of the space could be ventilated like a Type "B" occ. space.

.


----------



## TimNY (Jun 4, 2010)

Pleas let us know what you finally decide.  I have ran into this and all the equipment was custom-made.  No manufacturers instructions to refer to.  If you have any other info besides occupancy (eg what was required for ventilation, shutoffs etc), I would be very interested.

Tim


----------



## pwood (Jun 4, 2010)

i told the individual to supply cut sheets on all the equipment he plans on using in his operation. i also asked for a complete description of what his business will be. i told him he may have to provide occupancy seperations with the b and m occupancies next door depending on how his business gets classified. i will supply additional info when i get it!


----------



## peach (Jun 5, 2010)

F-2 or however you would normally classify something similar (like a pottery shop with kilns)


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 7, 2010)

F-2

Definitely


----------

